# Let's have a "Parade" of those adorable All-in-One Baby Tops!



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

So many of us have been making these totally adorable All-in-One Baby Tops I was thinking we ought to have a parade of our creations! Anyone want to join? Let's see your tops and all the amazing twists you've put on this oh so easy and adorable pattern!

Here's mine :thumbup:

The pattern is on Ravelry and is amazingly versatile! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

That's gonna be one looooooooooooooooooog parade!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> That's gonna be one looooooooooooooooooog parade!


I hope so!! I think they're so cute and they're so much fun to make. I can't wait to see everyone's tops in one thread.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh no.....I am making one for my granddaughter and did not put the little holes in the top part! I made her's wrong!!! I have it almost done and do not want to pull it apart a third time!!!!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Oh no.....I am making one for my granddaughter and did not put the little holes in the top part! I made her's wrong!!! I have it almost done and do not want to pull it apart a third time!!!!!!


Hm, I think you might have to frog it because you need the increases where the holes are ;-) Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

What a pretty sweater and slouchy! This is on my list of things to knit this month. Where did you find a pattern for the slouchy? I definitely need to knit one to go with the sweater that I plan to knit!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> What a pretty sweater and slouchy! This is on my list of things to knit this month. Where did you find a pattern for the slouchy? I definitely need to knit one to go with the sweater that I plan to knit!!!


I just winged the slouchy hat :thumbup: I used a size 9 needle with the yarn I chose for the sweater (which was Lion Brand Amazing) and cast on I think it was 60 stitches, did a 2x2 ribbing, then did a K4M1 increase around, then knit til I started running out of yarn, did the decreases and added a pom pom.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

These are adorable!! Love the colors, too! How much yarn did it take and what yarn did you use?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Marstamper said:


> These are adorable!! Love the colors, too! How much yarn did it take and what yarn did you use?


While the pattern included a bunch of sizes all the way up to size 6, it didn't have anything for a 9 month size so I improvised. I used Lion Brand Amazing yarn, size 9 needles and the size 3 month pattern from the web site. I think it will be fine for a 9 month old. I had to go into a second skein of the Amazing to finish up the sweater but used the rest to make the hat. I had just enough.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

All in one tops


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Fabulous! What size are they? I love the multi color on top with white on the bottom. Really nice!


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

I love it. :roll: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ideas4All (Feb 13, 2014)

Both r fantastic. :roll: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

StellasKnits said:


> Fabulous! What size are they? I love the multi color on top with white on the bottom. Really nice!


I knitted it to the 9 month old pattern, I dont really knit to a gauge as I knit for charity and there is always some one to fit the top. I have done plenty others but have given them away already without taking photos.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I much prefer to do ribbing around the neck, it brings it in a bit better than the garter stitch . There are quite a few ideas in my head to do on these tops, but my hand is in a cast at the moment and cant knit. :-(


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> Oh no.....I am making one for my granddaughter and did not put the little holes in the top part! I made her's wrong!!! I have it almost done and do not want to pull it apart a third time!!!!!!


If you dont like the holes, you can pick up the loop between the stitches and knit into the back of it,, but you must do increases to get the fullness on the yoke, you need those extra stitches for the sleeve. Sorry if you have not done an increase in the yolk, you will have to pull it all out, or turn it into a dolls top.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got the yarn and two different sized patterns just waiting now to know what size to knit. We are waiting for scan results, mother goes today. Last estimate was a whopping 12-14lb. so I downloaded a 3mth pattern as well as 0-3 mth.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Here are mine, too. No pattern for headbands!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> I knitted it to the 9 month old pattern, I dont really knit to a gauge as I knit for charity and there is always some one to fit the top. I have done plenty others but have given them away already without taking photos.


A 9 month size? I looked all over for directions for that size and couldn't find them. What I saw went from newborn to 6 years but omitted the 9 month.

Anyhow, they look fabulous! So fun to knit too


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

patmastel said:


> Here are mine, too. No pattern for headbands!


I love every single one of them!! So fun!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

All beautiful, this pattern is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

These are wonderful. I haven't used the pattern, but sure am getting inspired to do so.....


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

laurelarts said:


> These are wonderful. I haven't used the pattern, but sure am getting inspired to do so.....


I can asure you they are just as adictive as KP


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I think all of us that are knitting these All in one tops are doing the designer Marianna proud


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Maryann1701, love the little pink, blue, and grey one! Love the pattern on the bottom part--are there directions for that anywhere that you could share? Thanks!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

fairfaxgirl said:


> Maryann1701, love the little pink, blue, and grey one! Love the pattern on the bottom part--are there directions for that anywhere that you could share? Thanks!


Its a 3 row pattern given to us by Livvy a KP member. I changed the order of rows. Row 1; knit. Row 2; *K1, YO, K6, S1, K2tog, Psso, K6, yo, K1. Row3; Purl. If you want to check under user name Livvy for the correct pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

This fits my 3 year old great granddaughter.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Jinx. That is beautiful, love the edging, transforms the top completely


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

These are two I have made both in newborn size. Love this pattern.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

jinx said:


> This fits my 3 year old great granddaughter.


I love the ruffle Jinx! So cute!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> These are two I have made both in newborn size. Love this pattern.


So precious! I can see a brand new baby going home in them already :thumbup:


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

maryann1701 said:


> Its a 3 row pattern given to us by Livvy a KP member. I changed the order of rows. Row 1; knit. Row 2; *K1, YO, K6, S1, K2tog, Psso, K6, yo, K1. Row3; Purl. If you want to check under user name Livvy for the correct pattern.


Maryann1701, thank you so much! I will definitely check out Livvy's too.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> So precious! I can see a brand new baby going home in them already :thumbup:


They were actually made for a friend doing a fund raiser, as soon as they were done they were given to her. Glad I took pictures before giving them to her.

Will try to make a few more, as my arm allows me to knit. Need to finish this scarf I am working on as a special gift for my sister and then plan on making another one.

I found a varg bright colored yarn in one of the boxes I am working on sorting, but wondering if it might be two thin for the pattern. It doesn't give any gauge, thicker then a baby yarn maybe a sport weight or sock weight yarn.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely little baby top, everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> So many of us have been making these totally adorable All-in-One Baby Tops I was thinking we ought to have a parade of our creations! Anyone want to join? Let's see your tops and all the amazing twists you've put on this oh so easy and adorable pattern!
> 
> Here's mine :thumbup:
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry and is amazingly versatile! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


Here is mine, it's for a baby 9-12 months.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Miri said:


> Here is mine, it's for a baby 9-12 months.


I LOVE the colors in this one! What yarn is that?


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I LOVE the colors in this one! What yarn is that?


Thank you. The yarn is acrylic from Spotlight, Moda Vera Marvel 8 ply, colour 0006 lot 778720. Not sure if it can be bought outside of Australia.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

StellasKnits said:


> So many of us have been making these totally adorable All-in-One Baby Tops I was thinking we ought to have a parade of our creations! Anyone want to join? Let's see your tops and all the amazing twists you've put on this oh so easy and adorable pattern!
> 
> Here's mine :thumbup:
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry and is amazingly versatile! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


Here's a couple of mine


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

StellasKnits said:


> So many of us have been making these totally adorable All-in-One Baby Tops I was thinking we ought to have a parade of our creations! Anyone want to join? Let's see your tops and all the amazing twists you've put on this oh so easy and adorable pattern!
> 
> Here's mine :thumbup:
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry and is amazingly versatile! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


Here's another


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

oh boy....If my brain was not attached I'd be in a world of hurt....I did put in the little holes/eyelets. I just looked at it and it is knitted upside down so now I am working on the bottom. Oh my goodness!!!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Irish knitter said:


> oh boy....If my brain was not attached I'd be in a world of hurt....I did put in the little holes/eyelets. I just looked at it and it is knitted upside down so now I am working on the bottom. Oh my goodness!!!


GF have you been drinking. JK...


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

They are all so cute will have to go look for the pattern and have a go at knitting this top.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a couple of mine


All beautiful and so colourful, love them. :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> oh boy....If my brain was not attached I'd be in a world of hurt....I did put in the little holes/eyelets. I just looked at it and it is knitted upside down so now I am working on the bottom. Oh my goodness!!!


Oh thank heaven! So glad you're not having to frog. Can't wait to see it when you're done!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's another


I love all the colors!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Here's a couple of mine


Love your sweaters, the colors in the Bernat Baby are wonderful. Have not been to a store in some time, but will have to keep my eyes out for that one in a local store I do go to.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> Love your sweaters, the colors in the Bernat Baby are wonderful. Have not been to a store in some time, but will have to keep my eyes out for that one in a local store I do go to.


I'm thinking you can order on online. Don't know. The blue one I gave to a friend who's baby is about 9-10 months old. Cute as a bug. It is too long for a sweater so she calls it her sweater dress. LOL. And it's a little big for her in the chest but that just means she can wear it for awhile. Have you tried the pattern at all. You should look at the one's Diane from S.Africa has done. She has mixed up the colors, and made some very nice designs on the bottom and I believe she made a long sleeve one. I have one on some needles and instead of binding off the sleeves I put the stitches on holders and am planning to go back and make sleeves.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

I have just finish my all in one baby top love what everyone has done they are all beautiful. I did three buttonholes instead of the two I worked them on the 3rd and 13th and 23rd rows the pattern is fantasic loved making this pattern going to make some more and put patterns on them. They will go to charity.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Jenval said:


> I have just finish my all in one baby top love what everyone has done they are all beautiful. I did three buttonholes instead of the two I worked them on the 3rd and 13th and 23rd rows the pattern is fantasic loved making this pattern going to make some more and put patterns on them. They will go to charity.


I think the original pattern called for 3 buttons. I can't remember now.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jenval said:


> I have just finish my all in one baby top love what everyone has done they are all beautiful. I did three buttonholes instead of the two I worked them on the 3rd and 13th and 23rd rows the pattern is fantasic loved making this pattern going to make some more and put patterns on them. They will go to charity.


your sweater is adorable. I love the yarn you used.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

All the baby tops are beautiful. Enjoy seeing them and each one is so different.
 :thumbup:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Jenval said:


> I have just finish my all in one baby top love what everyone has done they are all beautiful. I did three buttonholes instead of the two I worked them on the 3rd and 13th and 23rd rows the pattern is fantasic loved making this pattern going to make some more and put patterns on them. They will go to charity.


Love it!! The colors are fabulous!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Jenval said:


> I have just finish my all in one baby top love what everyone has done they are all beautiful. I did three buttonholes instead of the two I worked them on the 3rd and 13th and 23rd rows the pattern is fantasic loved making this pattern going to make some more and put patterns on them. They will go to charity.


It's very pretty.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I think the original pattern called for 3 buttons. I can't remember now.


From memory, the smaller sizes were two buttons and the larger sizes three buttons.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

WindingRoad said:


> I think the original pattern called for 3 buttons. I can't remember now.


No two buttons, first size,but it looks good with three


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, I am enjoying seeing all the beautiful tops.

One question: I seem to have two loose stitches at the bottom of each armhole each time I knit this pattern and even though I try to knit the stitches tighter at this point and have tried different methods of casting off, this still occurs.

Any ideas please from all you knowledgeable ladies?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Miri said:


> Hello everyone, I am enjoying seeing all the beautiful tops.
> 
> One question: I seem to have two loose stitches at the bottom of each armhole each time I knit this pattern and even though I try to knit the stitches tighter at this point and have tried different methods of casting off, this still occurs.
> 
> Any ideas please from all you knowledgeable ladies?


What I have done is to cast off 1 stitch less , for the armholes and then k2tog when joining the back to the fronts, it seems to do the trick for me.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> What I have done is to cast off 1 stitch less , for the armholes and then k2tog when joining the back to the fronts, it seems to do the trick for me.


Yep! Me too. That works well.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's mine. 100% cotton from a recycled sweater


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Here's mine. 100% cotton from a recycled sweater


Oh I love the color! Very spring-y :thumbup:


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Very nice Chickkie, you would not say the yarn was recycled


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Here's mine. 100% cotton from a recycled sweater


Love both sweaters, great spring color.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

heres my 1st one


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

speni said:


> heres my 1st one


very pretty.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

speni said:


> heres my 1st one


I think white is going to be my next color too. This is so sweet!


----------



## Kathieh (Mar 22, 2012)

Not having any grand babies yet, can I ask what is a baby top, is it a kind of dress, or cardigan, I was wondering with it not having sleeves not sure what babies wear these days, but I would like to make one for my nieces baby, are they for boys and girls


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'd love to join the parade - how do I do that? I love all the variations and yarn colours. So MUCH talent.

Ann


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Same thing happened to me but it was worse on one side than the other. I pulled the loop out enough to get it through a darning needle and sewed it into the knitting!

I'll try harder next time!!!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure how to attach photos to your thread, so here are the links to the little cardis I've made so far. I'm loving this little parade for sure !! ...OK, I figured out how to add the photos..... but you're welcome to go to the sites anyway.

The pink/purple one has fancy trim yarn that was in my stash....it has some nubs & subtle sparkle to it which blended well with the color of yarn used to make the cardi & hat.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248650-1.html

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-251285-1.html


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I'd love to join the parade - how do I do that? I love all the variations and yarn colours. So MUCH talent.
> 
> Ann


If you've made one of these little sweaters all you need to do is create a comment. Then post it. Then once it's posted, just click on "add attachment" right underneath the box in the thread.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> What I have done is to cast off 1 stitch less , for the armholes and then k2tog when joining the back to the fronts, it seems to do the trick for me.


That sounds like a good way to go, will try it next time. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> Not sure how to attach photos to your thread, so here are the links to the little cardis I've made so far. I'm loving this little parade for sure !! ...OK, I figured out how to add the photos..... but you're welcome to go to the sites anyway.
> 
> The pink/purple one has fancy trim yarn that was in my stash....it has some nubs & subtle sparkle to it which blended well with the color of yarn used to make the cardi & hat.
> 
> ...


Beautiful colours, lovely.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

The pink and blue I love it I love tem all but love that one


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

vera M said:


> The pink and blue I love it I love tem all but love that one


this is one of mine


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Here's mine. 100% cotton from a recycled sweater


Love the colour beautiful work.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

speni said:


> heres my 1st one


Love it in white very pretty


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

speni said:


> heres my 1st one


Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

Pat Mastel your outfits like everybody elses' are lovely.I wonder if at some stage you may be able to pen the pattern from your head,for the flower on the headband please? Thank you


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

All gorgeous little tops! 
I have been inspired!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

vera M said:


> this is one of mine


Very sweet! Is this the newborn size?


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Here are some of mine


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

maggie45 said:


> Here are some of mine


Gorgeous! I looked all over and didnt see the 9 month size. Yours are all gorgeous!


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice! I don't have anyone to knit this for....my sons need to get busy and get me some grand babies! I did add it to my library... :thumbup: 

Love your avatar...I just knit a cupcake hat...so so cute!


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Here is the link for the 9-12 month size on Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-9---12-months


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

vera M said:


> this is one of mine


Just love teddies booties


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

maggie45 said:


> Here is the link for the 9-12 month size on Ravelry:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-9---12-months


Thank you! Must have had a "moment" when I was looking through the different sizes. Completely missed that one :mrgreen:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> Thank you! Must have had a "moment" when I was looking through the different sizes. Completely missed that one :mrgreen:


What a great idea you had to start this parade of all in one sweaters. It is great to see all of the wonderful variations of this pattern.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> So many of us have been making these totally adorable All-in-One Baby Tops I was thinking we ought to have a parade of our creations! Anyone want to join? Let's see your tops and all the amazing twists you've put on this oh so easy and adorable pattern!
> 
> Here's mine :thumbup:
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry and is amazingly versatile! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


Here is one I did for my new Great Granddaughter Charlie:


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Here is one I did for my new Great Granddaughter Charlie:


I LOVE the baby jacquards! Your sweater is just perfect for a little girl. Nice work!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> I'm thinking you can order on online. Don't know. The blue one I gave to a friend who's baby is about 9-10 months old. Cute as a bug. It is too long for a sweater so she calls it her sweater dress. LOL. And it's a little big for her in the chest but that just means she can wear it for awhile. Have you tried the pattern at all. You should look at the one's Diane from S.Africa has done. She has mixed up the colors, and made some very nice designs on the bottom and I believe she made a long sleeve one. I have one on some needles and instead of binding off the sleeves I put the stitches on holders and am planning to go back and make sleeves.


You can get the yarn from WalMart on-line if there is a store near you, you can pick it up there with no shipping charges. I order a lot of yarn from there that they don't carry in the stores.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

You knitters are so lucky, you have access to such beautiful yarn. In South Africa we do get some that the LYS imports but because its imported its works out far too expensive.I have bought but paid R38 for 50g,


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

i love this yarn, but it is not available in the UK, and shipping from US is beyond my means


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

maggie45 said:


> i love this yarn, but it is not available in the UK, and shipping from US is beyond my means


I agree, just imagine shipping it to South Africa, nevermind that it would take between 2 and 3 months to get here


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> I LOVE the baby jacquards! Your sweater is just perfect for a little girl. Nice work!


Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Absolutely in love with your first picture- what is the yarn please? Hoping it might be something I can get locally (likely not!)

CC


2CatsinNJ said:


> Not sure how to attach photos to your thread, so here are the links to the little cardis I've made so far. I'm loving this little parade for sure !! ...OK, I figured out how to add the photos..... but you're welcome to go to the sites anyway.
> 
> The pink/purple one has fancy trim yarn that was in my stash....it has some nubs & subtle sparkle to it which blended well with the color of yarn used to make the cardi & hat.
> 
> ...


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

patmastel, I can wing the head bands, but I love your flowers can you pls share how you made these? btw your outfits are all adorable


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Absolutely in love with your first picture- what is the yarn please? Hoping it might be something I can get locally (likely not!)
> 
> CC


I bought a bag of mill ends last year & it contained balls of that seemingly rainbow colorways yarn, but no labels. I do recall that the outer bag said it was from Listowel, which I think is Canadian, isn't it? That newborn size cardi took every inch of one ball, so my guess is that they are 50 grams or a bit less. The total weight in the bag was suppose to be 1lb, but who knows for sure?

However, I will be in Charlottetown, PEI in late September, so if you can meet me, I'd be happy to bring you some of what I have left. We can PM for specifics if so.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

maggie45 said:


> Here are some of mine


Love them all! :thumbup:


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

OH MY! THese are to cute! What sizes do they come in? Or are they just infant? I need cute patterns for like size 6! lol But these are so precious!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

ladykalous said:


> OH MY! THese are to cute! What sizes do they come in? Or are they just infant? I need cute patterns for like size 6! lol But these are so precious!


The pattern goes up to size 6.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

maggie45 said:


> Here are some of mine


Hi Maggie45 Your baby tops are all beautiful very well made. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Nana5 said:


> Here is one I did for my new Great Granddaughter Charlie:


Baby top is very pretty the baby Jacquards Floral looks so nice knitted up well done. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> The pattern goes up to size 6.


OMG! REALLY?! I have to get this! My grand daughters would love this in PINK of course! lol TY!


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Oh I just got the pattern! I am so excited to try this! TY so much for posting!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

ladykalous said:


> Oh I just got the pattern! I am so excited to try this! TY so much for posting!


Sure! Hope to see a picture when it's done.


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Sure! Hope to see a picture when it's done.


First I have to accomplish this baby sweater! lol


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

They are all darling..Will be starting mine in a few weeks have to finish the projects I'm working on first...


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's another one I did - very fine machine knitting yarn that I navajo plied


----------



## ladykalous (Apr 10, 2014)

Very cute! I love these! They are adorable and every ones pics of their work is amazing! I sure hope mine turn out as cute as these! Anxious to try them! Seems many of you have! Some VERY cute variations too!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! All of you are doing a great job. So many different colors.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

maryann1701 said:


> I much prefer to do ribbing around the neck, it brings it in a bit better than the garter stitch . There are quite a few ideas in my head to do on these tops, but my hand is in a cast at the moment and cant knit. :-(


They are all lovely and that's a good idea about the rib neckline, I will do that in future. Like you I love to make these little tops & there is always a little one somewhere in this World that they will fit. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Please explain "Navajo plied." I'm intriqued!



chickkie said:


> Here's another one I did - very fine machine knitting yarn that I navajo plied


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

cainchar said:


> Please explain "Navajo plied." I'm intriqued!


It is a way to use very fine yarn, making it into 3 plies, by doing a technique called Navajo plying. You can see a video here






I do this a lot - saves having to make three balls of yarn to work with.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

That is amazing, wonderful idea


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you SOOOOooo much! How very interesting. I learn so much on KP! Isn't it great to share these things!



chickkie said:


> It is a way to use very fine yarn, making it into 3 plies, by doing a technique called Navajo plying. You can see a video here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

maryann1701 said:


> You knitters are so lucky, you have access to such beautiful yarn. In South Africa we do get some that the LYS imports but because its imported its works out far too expensive.I have bought but paid R38 for 50g,


Have you tried buying on line from Deramores in the UK. I buy from them and postage is very reasonable. Miri


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

StellasKnits: What a great idea you put forward here.... got to see KP members versions of their knitting. Very enjoyable.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

They are all beautiful ! &#9829;


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

jinx said:


> This fits my 3 year old great granddaughter.


Jinx, how did you make the frilly edge? Nice touch!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

I LOVE this parade! 
They are all SO beautiful!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I havn't worked out how to join it!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

yona said:


> StellasKnits: What a great idea you put forward here.... got to see KP members versions of their knitting. Very enjoyable.


Thank you Yona  So many of us were making these adorable sweaters that I thought it would be fun to put them all in one place so everyone can get some ideas if they want to make one too!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I havn't worked out how to join it!


There is no joining in this little sweater. It's all knitted in one piece. Where are you getting confused? Maybe we can help :thumbup:


----------



## pilotskeemsmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Was a big hit at a baby shower


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you for your kind offer - we are 'talking' at cross purposes - I wanted to join the parade and can't find how to do so. I'm busy getting ready for my holiday so didn't spend too long searching!_


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

ann44 said:


> Thank you for your kind offer - we are 'talking' at cross purposes - I wanted to join the parade and can't find how to do so. I'm busy getting ready for my holiday so didn't spend too long searching!_


Oh! No problem. All you need to do to join is add a picture to your post. You can do that by clicking on "add attachment" to your post and then hit the "browse" to get a picture from your computer.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

pilotskeemsmom said:


> Was a big hit at a baby shower


So sweet!! I'm sure it was the talk of the shower!


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

the size 4 - 6


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful colour, nice to see something different, well done


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the colors on the blue/black one! Very nice!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Stellaknits, which yarn did you use for your Baby Top?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Mgwg said:


> Stellaknits, which yarn did you use for your Baby Top?


It was Lion Brand Amazing - size 9 needles.


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I made the premie size, added a skirt & pants. Cute outfit for my AG doll.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a great idea for the American Girl doll! Really cute! Did you just seam up the front or...?


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

The buttons are down the back


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

bettys doll said:


> The buttons are down the back


That's awesome! What a versatile pattern this is turning out to be 
:thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Adorable, great job!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I hope I'm sending this to the right place. Here is my 'take' on this pattern. I love the variety of colours and added techniques so many of you have employed.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I hope I'm sending this to the right place. Here is my 'take' on this pattern. I love the variety of colours and added techniques so many of you have employed.


Beautiful! Wish I had time to start one!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I love the soft yellow. So perfect for a sweet little girl. Congratulations on your first circular needle project! Well done!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

ann44 said:


> I hope I'm sending this to the right place. Here is my 'take' on this pattern. I love the variety of colours and added techniques so many of you have employed.


It's gorgeous, well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> So many of us have been making these totally adorable All-in-One Baby Tops I was thinking we ought to have a parade of our creations! Anyone want to join? Let's see your tops and all the amazing twists you've put on this oh so easy and adorable pattern!
> 
> Here's mine :thumbup:
> 
> The pattern is on Ravelry and is amazingly versatile! http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-baby-top


Hello StellaKnits, since my very first one, I've managed three more. All for charity.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

lovely colours


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Miri said:


> Hello StellaKnits, since my very first one, I've managed three more. All for charity.


They're beautiful! I don't know why but I'm always attracted to the multicolored ones. That yarn just makes this little sweater perfect. Nice work!


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Miri said:


> Hello StellaKnits, since my very first one, I've managed three more. All for charity.


Love them all! This pattern really lets the yarn show off!


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> They're beautiful! I don't know why but I'm always attracted to the multicolored ones. That yarn just makes this little sweater perfect. Nice work!


I agree regarding the multi-coloured ones.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am just starting my sweater but dont see the button holes incorporated in the pattern instructions. Are they included? Am I missing something?


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Mgwg said:


> I am just starting my sweater but dont see the button holes incorporated in the pattern instructions. Are they included? Am I missing something?


They're there. It's where the instructions call for you to K2, bring yarn to front, then K2tog on the edge of 2 or 3 of the rows depending on which size you're doing.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

size 9-12 months
I hope you like it


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love it! The buttons are really unique as well. Bravo!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

OOOO! Now there's a new one! Love the idea- think I will do it with the fuller skirt and make it to go over leggings! Adorable!



Mary Diaz said:


> size 9-12 months
> I hope you like it


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

jinx said:


> This fits my 3 year old great granddaughter.


Can anyone tell me how Jinx added the ruffle?and does anyone know how I can add sleeves?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Mgwg said:


> Can anyone tell me how Jinx added the ruffle?and does anyone know how I can add sleeves?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248205-1.html


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I just love this pattern. This are some of the little ones that I have made for the NiCu


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

Just love this parade of sweaters, they are all adorable.
Congratulations everyone.


----------



## souzadi (Mar 21, 2012)

Love this parade. I have made a couple, no pics and have given them away. Does anyone else find the armholes small? If so, how do you adjust?


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

souzadi said:


> Love this parade. I have made a couple, no pics and have given them away. Does anyone else find the armholes small? If so, how do you adjust?


size 9-12 mo.: 48 sts front, 52sts back, and 34sts armholes :thumbup:


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> I just love this pattern. This are some of the little ones that I have made for the NiCu


Well done, these are very beautiful


----------



## OzzieTopaz (Apr 28, 2012)

I really like these tops but also have wondered about the armholes


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Could you share a link for your hats- or at least how many stitches you cast on and how far you knit before you do decreases? Many thanks



Pat lamb said:


> I just love this pattern. This are some of the little ones that I have made for the NiCu


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

souzadi said:


> Love this parade. I have made a couple, no pics and have given them away. Does anyone else find the armholes small? If so, how do you adjust?


I have been using a stretchy bind off, the one that is use on the tiny tennis shoes.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

A sweater for my grand daughter knitted this weekend while watching the Canadian Grand Slam of Curling


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

Mgwg said:


> A sweater for my grand daughter knitted this weekend while watching the Canadian Grand Slam of Curling


It's just beautiful, love all the stripes and bright colours. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

patmastel said:


> Here are mine, too. No pattern for headbands!


Where did you find the tulip pattern for the main part of the sweater. :?: :thumbup: :?:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

grandmann said:


> Where did you find the tulip pattern for the main part of the sweater. :?: :thumbup: :?:


I found the pattern by Diane D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm a little late to watch the parade but its better late than never.
I enjoy seeing all the little sweaters that were made.


----------



## grammacolleen (May 7, 2012)

patmastel said:


> Here are mine, too. No pattern for headbands!


Do you have a p pattern for the booties you could share or a link. Thank You


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

This are 2 of my tops that I made again for the hospital, they are the small sizes


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Irish knitter said:


> Oh no.....I am making one for my granddaughter and did not put the little holes in the top part! I made her's wrong!!! I have it almost done and do not want to pull it apart a third time!!!!!!


There is room for everyone's interpretation. She won't know the difference and will love it because you made it.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> This are 2 of my tops that I made again for the hospital, they are the small sizes


The hospital will love it. Is the hospital will they be selling them in their gift shop???


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

No, we make them for the NICU at the hospital for people in need.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Pat lamb said:


> No, we make them for the NICU at the hospital for people in need.


That is very sweet of you!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

RosD do you mine sharing how you did or what kind of stitches on the peach one. I love all your tops


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

Diane, where are you with hour tops? You are the Queen of the top down baby sweaters, if I'm correct you started all of us on this wonderful pattern. I hope you are Ok. Pat


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I would like #3-4 and 7 they are awesome


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's just a few of many!


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I can PM you my e mail address if you prefer


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Here's mine. Fan and feather stitch. This was made as a thank you gift to the nurse who took care of me during my surgery.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your little sweater and baby afghan plus the heart was a heart warming gift for your nurse.


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

OK here's mine , this was my first top down ( thanks KP for the link to the pattern) , an my first try to add lace to a garment. did a small lace knitting sample first. 
Hope you like it.

size 9 to 12 months
have now added small mother of pearl heart buttons.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

that is so pretty


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

These are the two I have made one each for my granddaughters. size 12 month and the other 1-3


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Aren't these fun. I will have to add some lace to the next one.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I really love Marianna's pattern. These are the ones I made.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

The sweater are all adorable with all the designs!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

RosD- you have set the bar high! I will try to match both your numbers and quality as soon as I can knit again! Well done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

cainchar said:


> RosD- you have set the bar high! I will try to match both your numbers and quality as soon as I can knit again! Well done!


Thank you. Oh my goodness, I just checked your post and read what happened to you. Thank goodness you are ok. Please take it easy and rest up.
Sending lots of love and best wishes to you💞


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a version of this pattern for a baby boy?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evataz said:


> Does anyone have a version of this pattern for a baby boy?


Yes there is, Marianna's lasy daisy days you will find in Ravelry. She made a boy's version.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Marianna just came out with a hat to match the sweater. 

Sorry, Admin. won't let me share the site. so, you have to look this up yourself.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Yes there is, Marianna's lasy daisy days you will find in Ravelry. She made a boy's version.


Thank you.i will look for it


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Just finished


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Evataz said:


> Just finished


Very pretty, I like your version of the sweater :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

What a great idea for a topic. They are all so sweet.


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

StellasKnits said:


> A 9 month size? I looked all over for directions for that size and couldn't find them. What I saw went from newborn to 6 years but omitted the 9 month.
> 
> Anyhow, they look fabulous! So fun to knit too


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/all-in-one-sleeveless-baby-top-9---12-months


----------



## Keepingbusy (Dec 24, 2012)

Here is the link for the matching hat.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-baby-hat-3


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

grandmann said:


> Very pretty, I like your version of the sweater :thumbup:


Thank you.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Keepingbusy said:


> Here is the link for the matching hat.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/eyelet-baby-hat-3


thank you for bringing up the site. I guess I brought it up more than once and Admin. won't let me do it anymore. I can't see why because if someone is asking about the pattern I'm only doing them a favor by bring up the pattern. Besides the pattern became very popular. Mariana isn't charging anything for any of her patterns. It's Free, I don't understand Admin.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

Another top is finished


----------



## tinam (Jul 15, 2011)

Better late than never!
My 18 month old granddaughter wearing my first attempt at the All In One.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the color.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

here's mine


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I like them all....keep making more and then post. I making the largest size right now with a lace bottom, I had problems starting out with the count to get the lace right. I have it now. I will post when done. 

The little girl is soooo sweet with her sweater on.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

There is going to be a new baby girl born into our family soon. Mum to be Kristy loves hand knits and pink. So this is what I have made for her, now to decide what I will make next for her. I really love Marianna's patterns&#128158;


----------



## SnowCountess (Jun 6, 2014)

My two...


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

RosD said:


> There is going to be a new baby girl born into our family soon. Mum to be Kristy loves hand knits and pink. So this is what I have made for her, now to decide what I will make next for her. I really love Marianna's patterns💞


I love your collection of pink plus your lace work.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

SnowCountess said:


> My two...


Your top down sweaters are a nice addition to your beautiful baby afghans :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmann said:


> I love your collection of pink plus your lace work.


Thank you💞


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

I love all these! I wish I was talented and experienced enough to do the bottom half in different stitches. The lace work is lovely!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I've only made one so far, but have jotted down ideas for addition projects after seeing what others have done.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dabs1971 said:


> I love all these! I wish I was talented and experienced enough to do the bottom half in different stitches. The lace work is lovely!


I just finish a lace bottom....its done but I did so much frogging I thought I was going to croak.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

May I add mine.


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

grandmann said:


> I just finish a lace bottom....its done but I did so much frogging I thought I was going to croak.


Ha! Ha! Perhaps I'll just keep to stocking stitch for the bottom! 😊


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here are my latest tops. As you can see I can't stop making them, but more importantly I don't want to stop&#128158;


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Your tops are so pretty!

What pattern did you use to make the two different lace?

Did you have to make alternations to the original pattern to get the right count for the lace?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Your tops are so pretty!
> 
> What pattern did you use to make the two different lace?
> 
> Did you have to make alternations to the original pattern to get the right count for the lace?


Thank you, the first one was exactly the right amount of stitches


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank You, for sharing your patterns


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Thank You, for sharing your patterns


You are so welcome 💞


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

RosD said:


> I really love Marianna's pattern. These are the ones I made.


WOW :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

arkynana said:


> WOW :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this one for my daughter's friends little girl Natasha. Her Mum's favourite colour is green. This one is size 1-3 years and the pattern on the lower part of the top is called Leaf Patterned Lace. It is knitted in Peter Pan D.K. the colour is Mint Green 906.&#128158;


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

I love your ability to take a basic design and turn it into so many different designs with intricate details. Each is very lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank for including this lace pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

arkynana said:


> I love your ability to take a basic design and turn it into so many different designs with intricate details. Each is very lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank for including this lace pattern.


Thank you arkynana, you're welcome 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this one and changed the stocking stitch to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern and crocheted a picot edge. &#128158;


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Darling little pink top, I love the crochet edge.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Darling little pink top, I love the crochet edge.


Thank you grandmann. 💞


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

RosD said:


> I made this one and changed the stocking stitch to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern and crocheted a picot edge. 💞


Adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Adorable!


Thank you StellasKnits. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made the preemie sizes.&#128158;


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

All your little sweaters has a little personal touch. 
You do such lovely work, you must have been knitting most of your life time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmann said:


> All your little sweaters has a little personal touch.
> You do such lovely work, you must have been knitting most of your life time.


Thank you grandmamn, I've been knitting since I was 10 and loved it ever since. 💞


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

How adorable are all the tops? I have also made this top. Is there a pattern to make the flower on the headbands? it's so cute.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

smellysammy said:


> How adorable are all the tops? I have also made this top. Is there a pattern to make the flower on the headbands? it's so cute.


Beautiful work. 💞


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

For Sara


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TexasKnitem said:


> For Sara


Beautiful. 💞


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

TexasKnitem said:


> For Sara


So cute! What's the stitch you used on the bottom?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this All in one top for my brother's friends newborn baby girl.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this All in one top for my brother's friends newborn baby girl.&#128158;oops double post. &#128512;


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

This is such a beautiful pattern and there are so many gorgeous takes on it here!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

What Beautiful variations are done to the "All In One Top".
I never get tired seeing them with the different stitch patterns and colors.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. &#128158;


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning!!!
Excellent work, love it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

akeehn said:


> That is absolutely stunning!!!
> Excellent work, love it.


Thank you akeehn, if you are talking about the one I just posted. 💞 Ros


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

RosD said:


> I wanted to make Marianna Mel's All in one top down size 4-6 years and try adding a few charts from Dee O'Keefe's beautiful Liz Stole. I knitted it in Patons Big Baby 8ply on 4mm needles. 💞


Very Pretty, you did an excellent job on this white sweater, I like the variations of stitches :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

grandmann said:


> Very Pretty, you did an excellent job on this white sweater, I like the variations of stitches :thumbup:


Thank you Ann, I really love making these tops and trying different stitches with them. 💞


----------



## akeehn (Jan 31, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you akeehn, if you are talking about the one I just posted. 💞 Ros


They are all lovely I like to see the various stitch patterns.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

akeehn said:


> They are all lovely I like to see the various stitch patterns.


I love seeing them too!!! 💞


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

Two sleeveless and one with sleeves


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

suewynn said:


> Two sleeveless and one with sleeves


Gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another pink one. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

suewynn said:


> Two sleeveless and one with sleeves


Gorgeous suewynn. ????


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great topic, thanks to everyone who posted photos! Loved seeing them.


----------



## calmdestiny (Nov 29, 2014)

I really like this using the "Amazing" yarn. I have some, and think I will give it a go. Tancie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Another All in one knitted in Peter Pan DK. ????


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow. When I started this thread over 2 years ago I never imagined it would still be going! I guess it just proves the staying power of that adorable top. Let's see more!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

StellasKnits said:


> Wow. When I started this thread over 2 years ago I never imagined it would still be going! I guess it just proves the staying power of that adorable top. Let's see more!


Thank you Stella, it's a great thread. I love it!!! ???? Ros


----------

